# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام دانشگاه

## Aras47

سلام
من روزانه قبول شدم 
ولی چند سال پیش دانشگاه ازاد زفته بودم و کلا ولش کردم و هیچ وقت سراغی ازش نگرفتم 
الان باید برم دانشگاه ازاد انصرافمو بدم یا نمیخواد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Aras47

up

----------

